# Can i install 1 new upgraded bov until i buy my second new upgraded bov?)



## Bigblack315 (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a 2000 a6 2.7t and i have a forge 004 bov. I want to put that bov on now u till i buy the second 004 bov in a coupme of weeks. My dvs on the car are both good though i just want to put 1 bov on now


----------



## Quinney (Feb 9, 2009)

bad idea running a BOV on a closed loop system designed to run a DV. Second the stock DV has a diffrent spring rate than the Forge which could cause serious damage to ur turbos or the system itself. Just wait the extra couple of weeks it will be worth it:beer:


----------



## Bigblack315 (Jun 11, 2010)

I have the forge 004 which is designed to run on a dv system cause one of the springs inside the bov keeps the system closed at idle which regular bovs do not. I ran this on my 1.8t passat for a year with no chech engine


----------

